# 90 maxima issues.



## esko (Nov 30, 2007)

so I recently posted something earlier but I have three more issues. the first one is my heating. my heater works only when I'm driving but as soon as I come to a stop or idle it gets cold. and only 4 works. when I activate all the others I hear the heater respond but no air comes out. 2nd. when I drve and make a wide turn right or left. when I complete the turn the car pulls me to the right violently. and 3rd. I do not high beams. I checked all fuses and wiring and bulbs and everything look ok. when I apply the breaks at night all my lights dim and when I let go and apply the gas the go back to normal. what could these problems be. thank you.


----------

